# Looking for NorCal Century Suggestions



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I just finished riding the Tierra Bella Century this past weekend and had a blast. Since I'm relatively new to riding in centuries, what other rides are out there worth doing? I like routes that have at least 5,000 feet of climbing.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

You might try The Wine Country Century... although the 100 mile option is only 3300 ft of climbing, it's a popular ride with varied scenery... the Double Metric has more climbing and takes you out to the coast for a stint up Hwy 1.... highly recommended!

http://www.srcc.com/

Also, the Eagle Cycling Club does a nice annual century in Napa County, The Tour of Napa. A bit more vertical, but further off... August.

http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/tour.htm

Both have excellent support.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ride calendar...*

Check this out:

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp

A couple of my favorites are coming up: the Mount Hamilton Challenge on April 29 (starts in Santa Clara), and the Wine Country Century (starts in Santa Rosa, do the 200k, it goes out to the ocean) on May 6. Also the Sequoia Century out of Palo Alto on June 3.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's a link with a list of centuries in Northern California.

http://velogirls.com/resources/centuries.php


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

Try the Sequoia ride out of Palo Alto - well supported, scenic route, and great climbs.

http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/sequoia/index.htm


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

stinkfoot said:


> Try the Sequoia ride out of Palo Alto - well supported, scenic route, and great climbs.
> 
> http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/sequoia/index.htm


The Sequoia is my favorite century on the peninsula. It is quite a bit tougher than the Tierra Bella. I think the full century has almost 10,000 feet of climbing and the 200K is a little more. This year's routes are similar to last year: Palo Alto to Santa Cruz and back.

There are some interesting centuries starting in Santa Cruz. The Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge is probably the best. There are some easier ones that head south instead of up.

The Grizzly Peak Century and the Primavera Century in the east bay are pretty nice. I'm sure there are others. There are lots in Marin, too.

These centuries probably all have easy to find web sites with more info.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If it is still open, Strawberry Fields Century is fun one. Just a bit more climbing than Tierra Bella, and some good food.
The Santa Cruz mtn challenge has a section that makes Metcalf seem easy. It can be a pretty tough ride.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

Here a couple of websites that shows schedules.
http://www.paloaltobicycles.com/best_resources/group_rides.html
http://www.bikecal.com/index.asp

Anybody have experience with the Primavera Century? The starting point is just 2 miles from my house and I'm thinking about doing the 100k. http://www.fremontfreewheelers.org/primavera.html


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Tour of the Unknown Coast, May 13*

It's beautiful and it's tough with just under 10,000 of climbing. This is it's 28th year, so you gotta figure there's a reason for it to have been around so long.

The ride begins and ends at the Humboldt County Fairgrounds in Ferndale, a tiny Victorian town that was used as a movie set in "The Majestic" and "Outbreak." The 100-miler goes through the "Avenue of the Giants" with 300-foot tall redwoods towering overhead. Then it climbs over a 2500' ridge and drops down to a river valley and pops out on the "Unknown Coast," the last stretch of undeveloped coastline in California. Up ahead "The Wall" awaits, a 17 degree 1/4 mile pitch that marks the 80th mile of the day. After gaining that altitude the course drops back down and then begins the "Endless Hills," a series of switchbacks that goes on for 7 miles. Finally there's a screaming descent back down into Ferndale where a Mexican buffet awaits! 

Along the way are rest-stops well stocked with fruit, sandwiches, cookies, HammerGel, CytoMax & more. 

There's free camping right at the venue, and there's a pasta dinner the night before and a breakfast buffet on ride morning, making it a very wallet-friendly and non-complicated ride to do.

For more details and a ton of pictures go to www.tuccycle.org


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

tmanley said:


> I just finished riding the Tierra Bella Century this past weekend and had a blast. Since I'm relatively new to riding in centuries, what other rides are out there worth doing? I like routes that have at least 5,000 feet of climbing.


This is the best source for rides on the west coast: http://www.bbcnet.com/ridecalendar/RideListDateUnder150.asp

For a good season of centuries, try these upcoming rides:

Wildflower Century on April 29 (Gorgeous ride outside San Luis Obispo: 100 miles, 4800 feet). This ride is very likely sold out, but plan it for next year. There is also a ride in Chico with the same name, usually on the same day. I much prefer the SLO ride.

Grizzly Peak on May 7 (Very scenic and beautiful course through the Berkeley Hills: 110 miles with 8500 feet, or 71 miles with 5750 feet)

Strawberry Fields on May 21 (Santa Cruz area, Monterey Bay: 100 miles, 6000 feet)

Sierra Century on June 3 (Great ride in the Gold Country above Sacramento: 100 miles, 7500 feet)

Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge on August 5 (Great course, great ride, but slightly brutal: 100 miles, 10,000 feet)

Surf City Century on October 1 (Greater Monterey Bay area, similar to Strawberry Fields)


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

mecam said:


> Anybody have experience with the Primavera Century? The starting point is just 2 miles from my house and I'm thinking about doing the 100k. http://www.fremontfreewheelers.org/primavera.html


The Primavera is a nice century. The 100k route is a classic bay area route; you should do it on your own if can't do the century. The route is rolling with a few small hills and lots of nice scenery.

The 100 mile route can get very windy.


----------

